# Which class?



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Which touring class should I race in? I've had experience in stock, 19turn and mod, but never in a big race. Which touring class could I be most competitive wise, as far and the amount of money I'll need to spend to keep up?


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Regular touring stock was very competitive as we maxed it out at 130 drivers. The sportsman 19 is real competitive also and not to many factory racers in it. If you want to race with Kinwald or Francis try the expert 19 or pro mod. Hope you can make it!


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

looking to run touring oval this year.what are the rules?stock or 19 turn and what chassie mod. are aloud???


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

muhahaha touring oval gonna be big this year...woooooooo

last year it was any 4 wd chassis with full blown mods. ultrabird 19 turn motor and a OVAL BODY ONLY. no wings allowed just a spoiler. foam tires are a must....


----------



## ekid138 (Mar 26, 2003)

Any word on when sign ups will start? Mike I promise I won't wait till the last minute again. :wave:


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

LOL that's cool.

The entry will be in Jan issue of RC Car Action. That hits the stands around Thanksgiving. We will post it on-line as soon as the magazine's for sale so I would say Dec 1st is a good bet.


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

on the touring oval we have cut the left side off and put 6 cell trays. so our batterirs are out by the left wheels.we are already running the losi nascar bodies no problem.19 turn ultra bird is going to be the motor we will be running??and will these chassies pass roar rules?


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

We don't mind alterations to chassis to allow more left side weight. Body rules are correct - stock car bodies (any brand) with 2" max rear spoiler. 19 turn handout yes. Sounds good!! Have fun!


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

thanks for the help.looking foward to the race this year.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Leading Edge makes a great oval conversion for the Stock Chassis on a TC3 Jason Christ has been using it for some time now And has done great 
The best parts is it's only $40 
LMK if anybody needs more info 

Also will there be any Brushless class this year


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

roar rules? snowbird rules apply. roar membership is not welcome at the birds,lol.


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

No brushless this year... 

Touring oval should be a big class again this year.. it seems to be growing!


----------



## Sir crashalot (Oct 16, 2001)

How about a 12th scale 4 cell oval class.... Much more controlable then 19 turn......I ran 19 turn last year....


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

casey
that is what i was talking about.works great.are you coming down this weekend to race the ''mangler nationals'' at new castle.alot of the big oval guys will be there


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I have to work My schedule is done month in advance so I didn't know in time or I would 
E-mail me and we can chat on it some more 
WE have a big Oval race on the 13th up here and expect a lot of ppl too


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Mike,
How about a Masters Class or two. I don't know of any big oval races that have a Masters Class but there are lots of Masters Classes at On-Road events, such as Cleveland and the Nationals. Even the Gas Nationals had a Masters class.

So, how about a Stock or 19 turn Sedan Masters Class and a Masters Class in oval. I don't know which one but I'm sure if this idea has any interest you will hear about it here. By the way, 12th Scale Oval was darn near a Masters class, then a couple of years ago all those young wipper snappers saw how much fun we were having and jumped in. Now us old guys don't have a chance!

If the cost of trophies is an issue most of us old guys would be happy to race for a package of Depends.

Think about it please.

Ted


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Great points Ted - I totally agree. We have that here at home as many racers have been around since the beginning and still love to race - but the ol' reflexes aren't as good as before. I think the age of 45 and up is good?

On the Snowbird entry I added a date of birth. We are working on some type of 'Race of Ages' where we can somehow have a seperate award for racers over 40 and 50.... 

I am sure in the future we will be adding an oval and onroad masters class. 

CYA
Mike


----------



## oval59 (Jul 2, 2004)

I am all for the Masters Class, since I am, according to Scarecow Holmes, the oldest man in rc racing. Excuse me, time for my nap.


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

Ted and Mike Count me in for th masters class.......DEPENDS now thats a race prize......

Rocket


----------



## Smalls (Dec 15, 2003)

Would the trophy look like a golden diaper?


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

oval59 said:


> I am all for the Masters Class, since I am, according to Scarecow Holmes, the oldest man in rc racing. Excuse me, time for my nap.


Ok, if you name here is your age (59), when is your birthday? That age might not win .

Ted


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

You may have to add a few years to that


----------



## oval59 (Jul 2, 2004)

No Ted that is not my age, but it is close.Just a car number. Scarecow never misses a chance to harass me about something.


----------



## Q-ball (Oct 19, 2004)

*Stock class*

I saw something about a 19turn handout. Is the stock class at the snowbirds a handout class? or do you bring your own stock motor?


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

We use handouts for Stock and 19 turn... the Trinity Monster and Ultrabird motors...


----------



## Sir crashalot (Oct 16, 2001)

Still hoping for a 12th scale 4 cell oval stock class this year....


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

Sir Crashalot your way to fast in stock. they should make you run mod with that car!


----------



## BADDOG17 (Mar 24, 2003)

*New Classes*

There used to be a 12th scale stock class (Oval). I don't know why it was droped. I think the entry's were low. Last year I think they had 19T and Mod?
Or just 19T? I dont know.

I think they should add a fun class that people don't have to buy a new car for like........Classic Hot Rods (stock). 

But we will see.


----------



## tmangold (Nov 29, 2002)

What's the 19T motor based on?


How much will extras be?


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

The 19 turns are the Trinity Ultrabirds. 

Not sure about pricing yet... 

CYA
Mike


----------



## Sir crashalot (Oct 16, 2001)

It was a lucky run for me.... That car is perfect... Man was it fast... I kept checking to make sure no one out a 19 turn in it when i wasn't looking... 


IRS did good on that one for sure..


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Sir crashalot said:


> It was a lucky run for me.... That car is perfect... Man was it fast... I kept checking to make sure no one out a 19 turn in it when i wasn't looking...
> 
> 
> IRS did good on that one for sure..


Crash - out = put

Geeez, I have to hold your hand again.


----------



## Sir crashalot (Oct 16, 2001)

LOL david It was scary I was the fastest car by a lot.... I hate having to pass others... But I sure did get alot of practice that day...Had two laps on the next fastest before I let up and waited for the buzzer in all three heats

Just hope they do a stock 12 scale at the birds... Stocks is so much more fun then 19 turn


----------



## Smalls (Dec 15, 2003)

I thought it was a done deal..... 12th stock oval = 19t motor. Are they thinking of changing this?


----------



## Sir crashalot (Oct 16, 2001)

Smalls a 19 turn motor is not a "stock" Stock as in 27 turn.. We use to run 19 turn in 12th scale but found the cars were always on the edge of out of control.. Going to the 27 turn made them much more driver freindly...


----------



## Smalls (Dec 15, 2003)

Sir crashalot said:


> Smalls a 19 turn motor is not a "stock" Stock as in 27 turn.. We use to run 19 turn in 12th scale but found the cars were always on the edge of out of control.. Going to the 27 turn made them much more driver freindly...



LOL, I should have phrased that better. I knew the difference... I just worded it wrong. Dumb me ( waiting for folks I know to jump in here I left the window open). I just was just curious which it was going to be.


----------



## Herc Driver (Oct 4, 2001)

Hey dumb question but will any 190-200mm nascar type body work or is the losi body basically the only one that will fit (nascar style that is)


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Herc I will answer your ? but that means you have to go to the Birds 
Any Nascar body will work Most of them where using a High Downforce Monte Carlo body for Pancars 
If you need one I will send you one for free if you are goin g

LMK


----------



## Herc Driver (Oct 4, 2001)

Hey Casey! I just got moved to Georgia! I reall want to go...and plan on it. I am thinking the Touring oval is the class for me since I have not raced in forever! I didn't know if the bodies that were 200mm or the Losi ones would fit my touring car. Such a newbie question huh?

If you have a body you don't mind getting rid of I'd happily use it! send me an email at home and Ill shoot you my Georgia address.

What class you racing in? I may do touring 19x as well...who knows....I am REALLY UNFAMILIAR with the foam tires too so I could use help in that department with tire advice.
But it will be fun none the less!

[email protected]

Paul


----------



## Herc Driver (Oct 4, 2001)

Forgot to mention Ill be dusting off the Tamiya TA04!...Gotta get some track-time b4 the TCS races!


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey Casey Brake

i'm going to snowbirds where's my free body ? lol 

I don't think you'll get any of me this year i'm running right know just 19 turn, but i might run mod 4 cell also 

later
jason


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

jason crist said:


> I don't think you'll get any of me this year i'm running right know just 19 turn, but i might run mod 4 cell also
> 
> later
> jason



Whats that mean 
Still trying to figure out how I am getting down this year 
It is either RV rental or friends(if he goes)
Drive the truck and stay in hotel 
Drive truck and borrow pull behind camper

Either way I wil be there


----------

